# maße für A3 ß



## KwetschunK (9. Dezember 2001)

dumme frage i woiß abba kann mir mal eben einer die maße (höhe breite) posten ? photoshop zeigt mir die maße für a3 net an.

thx 
ziju KwetschunK


----------



## Firehawk (9. Dezember 2001)

Najo... es gäbe ja auch Suchmaschinen, aber egal 
http://www.zdv.uni-mainz.de/grafik/din_papierformate.html


----------



## KwetschunK (9. Dezember 2001)

*danke dir *

habe ja gesucht ... aba nix gefunden ... thx


----------



## FilouX (10. Dezember 2001)

Schau mal hier: http://www.google.de/search?q=papierformate&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## DnBNinja (10. Dezember 2001)

*Alsö...*

die Maße für A3 sind:

29.7 x 42.0 

alles klor


----------



## FilouX (10. Dezember 2001)

@DnBNinja es wurde doch schon beantwortet...


----------



## DnBNinja (10. Dezember 2001)

*upsi...*

hehe da dachte ich erzähle mal was neues...hehe na ja egal hautpsache alles ist geklärt gell


----------

